# Washing And Waxing



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like I need some help.

I have a 2005 28F RL-S, picked it up last July. Thought I woud give it a good W&W
before a long trip coming up.

I started with the roof. I used Simple Green and a soft car brush and rinsed well. The next day I washed the rest of the rig. I started to wax with Protect All and find that the upper 1/4 of the fiberglass sides feel like they are rough, like orange peel. I test cleaned with Reliable cleaner ( spray on full strenghth and wipe off) I
can't seem to get it all off.

My question is can this be a residue from the rubber roof? I thought I rinsed the sides well while I washed the roof. If I am correct what can I clean it with so I can apply the wax.

Go easy on me , I am 68 and dont need a 4day job to get it off. Ha Ha !

I will say thanks now.
photosal

PS.
I just did a closer inspection of 5er. The area I was finding this problem was the awning side. I went around to the other side and did not find the same problem.
So I inspected the awning side again . What I am finding is that it appers to be an
actual roughness in the fiberglass ( remember this is the first wax job on the rig so
I have never placed my hands on the fiberglass. ) I am finding small dots that look like water spots but when I run my fingernail over it it appers to be in the surface.

Has any one found imperfections in the fiberglass?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First I want to say I do not think it has anything to do with the roof. It could be a bad section of fiberglass but I would try buffing it to see how it reacts. If it does not clean up take it to a detailer to inspect and see what they think.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sound to me that its in the paint or the prep of the fiberglass
Just my 2 cents

Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I have working for a Boat Manufacturer, and can tell you that all kinds of imperfections can show up in Gel Coat.

Most can be buffed out by someone who knows what they are doing.

MAKE SURE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING or a buff job becomes a Glass job.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

photosal said:


> Looks like I need some help.
> 
> I have a 2005 28F RL-S, picked it up last July. Thought I woud give it a good W&W
> before a long trip coming up.
> ...


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi;
Thanks for the input.
I belive that it is , just a bad spot in the fiberglass. I do not see it causing any problem , so I jut won't look at it anymore. The area is at the top near the bedroom window so if you are ten feet away you can't see it Ha Ha !

Thanks again
photosal


----------

